# Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBATV



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/min_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/min/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Timberwolves.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#0000cc">Minnesota Timberwolves(24 - 31) (8 - 18 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(24 - 31) (12 - 15 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, February 28	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBATV</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_banks" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marcus_banks.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_banks"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marcus Banks<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - UNLV</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ricky_davis.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ricky Davis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Iowa</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_trenton_hassell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Trenton Hassell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Austin Peay</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kevin_garnett.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kevin Garnett<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - Farragut Academy HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_blount" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mark_blount.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_blount"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mark Blount<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Pittsburgh</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddie_griffin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddie Griffin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Seton Hall</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/justin_reed" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_justin_reed.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/justin_reed"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Justin Reed<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Mississippi</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marko_jaric" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marko_jaric.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marko_jaric"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marko Jaric<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 7'' - Belgrade, Yugoslavia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashad_mccants" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rashad_mccants.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashad_mccants"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rashad McCants<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 4'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Feel free to use this as the game thread....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, all right...

I'm sure someone here at T'Wolves board would like to make one, but it's good for tonight. Thanks!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice game thread kukoc4ever, thanks.


I'm thinking that the Wolves can pull this one out. Hopefully the energy they played with against Memphis will still be there tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hopefully KG comes out with some fire after that ejection, and we can get a much needed victory to stay alive for the playoffs.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

[strike]Interesting... McCants to start.[/strike]


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Interesting... McCants to start.



sweet, maybe casey is giving up to get banks and mccants more PT? i like


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Interesting... McCants to start.


No he's not. Where'd ya hear that? Scared me for a minute there.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> sweet, maybe casey is giving up to get banks and mccants more PT? i like


I'd call it an experiment.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

uh guess not....4-0 start


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nvm.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice 8-0 start, we can't miss.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, the Bulls has close the gap to two.

They'd better not blow it again especially this early in the game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Well, the Bulls has close the gap to two.
> 
> They'd better not blow it again especially this early in the game.



they did :curse:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Malik Allen being taken off on a stretcher, something u never want to see.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

McCants=Stud
14 points, 13 coming in the second for us.Then Casey takes him out?
48-43 Bulls 2:19 left in the 1st half


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ugh, weak half. Didn't play any defense (where the hell is Griffin?), and McCants was the only guy that could score in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

There's absolutely no excuse for Griffin to not be playing in this game. I wish we had a coach who knew what he was doing.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We suck, we need to get McCants, Banks, and Griffin major minutes so we can have them improve for the future.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Really sad that Banks was never given his shot in Boston. He's looking like he could be something special (which I've been saying FOREVER.)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Showing a little something, KG hits a 3, banks hits a pair of FTs, down 5 with about 25 seconds left, Bulls ball


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Game Over*


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, that was just fugly.  

Laurie


----------

